# Velocity Fusion wheels



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I weigh 195# my touring bike weighs 30#. If I carry a load of say 40#., would the Velocity Fusion wheels be good enough for 265#. I have a disk brake 3/32 on the front and back. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone? I would be interested in using these as everyday with a bit of CX thrown in.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

I have 2 sets of fusion wheels.
One of the sets velocity built for me, and the other i built up on 105-5700 hubs.
I have about 500 miles on the velocity set, and about 300 on the 105 set since January.
Great wheels.
I was about 308lbs when i started riding them. Now down to 294lbs.
I do ride very "light" on the bike despite being such a big guy.
Some hard climbing miles and a metric century over rough chip-seal roads and they have been flawless.
Both sets are 3 cross front and rear.
36h rear 32h front.
DT comp spokes.
I have about 35,000 feet of climbing on them.....which is where i would usually stress my wheels the hardest and they have been great!


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the response Savagemann and good job with the weightloss, it will keep coming off (I started at about 215 and now am consistently down around 185/190.

As I said I am looking to build up a second set of rims for the 2009 Kona Jake I just picked up. It would be nice to leave the Gatorskins on the Alex AT450s that it came with (stock wheels) and then when I want to go play in the dirt I can just switch the other wheels over with something more CX friendly. I was originally looking at a set of A23s laced with Sapim Race double-butted and BikeHubStore SuperLight/UltraLight 32/32H but would like something that is a bit more aero style as these may turn into an everyday wheelset.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Greg!
A23's would be nice because they are wider, but i think the fusion may end up being a bit more durable. Which sounds like just the ticket for the usage you describe.
I almost went with deep v rims, but couldn't bring myself to lacing up a set of heavy hoops.
I do quite a bit of climbing in my rides. One ride in particular is 4000' over 10 miles.
The heavier hoops would most likely sap some wattage over a climb like that.
Going with the fusions was kind of a crap shoot at my size. I crossed my fingers and went with it. Am very happy with my decision.
We'll see how long term they last.
After using them for a while now, I have some confidence in my choice.
At least to get me to my weight loss goals I have set.
I plan on reaching 260 by October, and hitting 220 12 months later.
Both realistic goals since I have been so motivated.
At that point, I'll be seeking some wheelset advice......
I have a buddy that is going to be lacing up a set for cx.
He just needs to settle on a spoke count.
Im not sure how wide I would go on the tires with the 19mm width.
32 should be fine. 35 max, but may need a bit more psi to resist rolling the tire of that size.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

That is an awesome goal! The wife and I have changed diet, gotten out more and work out on a regular basis over the past 2yrs now. Total she has lost over 100lbs and I have lost over 50 (started out around 235) and we have kept it off. So keep at it and it will come off!

Thanks for the info too with regards to the Fusions. I really am at a toss up between the A23 (their new and everyone seems to like them for CX) and the Fuision. I am looking for something that has more of an aero style look but at the same point I want something a bit wider. The 19mm is same as my current rim but like I said I would like something a little wider. Since I am not building these extra wheels for a while (probably around last quarter of the year) I have some time to pick and choose. These will be a budget build but from what I can tell they will be less than $300 for the wheels once done.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Have you looked into the aerohead at all?


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I did look at the aerohead and some of the reviews but they seemed to not be quite as "sturdy" as the Fusion or A23.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have 32H Fusion rims on my tandem.
Team weight is 250 lbs, bike is 28 lbs.
We have done some light touring with maybe 25 lbs of gear.
No problems at all. I have Aeroheads on my road bike, would not recommend them at your weight.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Saw that the new Ridley X-Fire Disc has A23 (or what looks like them) on it. From what I can tell the A23 and Fusion are both about the same price and close to same weight. And thanks for the info on the Aeroheads jnbrown!


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I weigh 275# and have Fusion rear and Aerohead front laced to DA hubs with 32 butted spokes. Have had these wheels for about 5 years and several thousand miles with no problems. Originally I had an Aerohead OC rim on the rear and somehow dented the sidewall, so I went to the Fusion. You should be fine with the Fusions.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

HED Belgium C2 Clincher Rim


----------

